# tecumseh 5.0 enduro manual



## RJ2 (May 11, 2008)

Wow , what a wonderful site. I might have hope now. I just got a tecumseh 5.0 enduro motor on a go cart for my grandson. The linkage for the carbureator is missing some spring or such and would like a picure of how it is suppose to be or a supplier for a new backing plate governor. Any info would be greatly appreciatted.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Check the Sticky thread at the top of the page, there is a lot of info there. Have a good one. Geo


----------

